# DW Review - Dodo Juice Supernatural Traffic Film Remover Review



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks goes to Dom for sending through the Traffic Film remover, my apologies it's taken so long to get the review up, a combination of moving house and being maxed out!

As mentioned above I have recently been maxed out with various things so I'm ashamed to say it's been over eight weeks since the car was last washed, and as the grime was really embedded I thought this would provide a good test for this product.

*The Product: *



This has a very pleasent scent of "orange oil" which makes using it a joy.

*DoDo Juice say:*

This is a more sophisticated and pleasant TFR than Crudzilla, using citrus ingredients. Superb cleaning power as a pre-wash. Just spray onto dirty areas, leave to dwell and then jet wash the car clean. Only available neat due to its high concentration (no concentrate available). If popular, we may introduce 1 litre refills, but there are dozens of mediocre 'citrus' products out there all claiming to do a similar job, so it enters a busy market. These often only have a low concentration of limonene in them - just a drop could legally allow them to claim being 'citrus' in content terms. This, however, if the real deal. Limonene heavy, and powerful enough in wider formulation terms for it to be even used to contactlessly clean a protected but dirty car.

Being a strong TFR it will affect certain LSPs and potentially reduce their lifespan, although many fully-cured sealants may be unaffected. It does depend a bit on application. This makes it a bit more suitable for use as a pre-wash rather than contactless cleaning, in detailing terms.

*The Method:*

As mentioned above my car was in a pretty sorry state, here some before pics.







These areas were given a few sprays of the flim remover and left to dwell:





As usual when testing similar products I like to give a test area a rinse before turning the pressure washer on.

So with the pressure wash still off I used only the force of the water through the lance (without the motor). I was very impressed with the test area:



I then switched the pressure washer on (Nilfisk E140) and went round the areas I had applied the Film Remover to.





*Price:*
This is stocked in a few placed so I have taken the price from Elite Car Care as an example. At £9.95 for 500ml it may seem a bit expensive, however this can also be diluted down for a more economical use, which brings it in line with numerous other products.

*Would I use this again?:*
This is a big resounding yes!

*Cossie's verdict?:*
I was blown away with the performance of this product, if you're looking for a top notch product you would be hard pressed to find a better product on the market just now. I also didn't find that it had any negative effects on my protection

*Anything I would change?:*
In short not a thing.

Thanks for reading, if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

